# Saddles!



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

We got saddles for two of the boys! Basil and Butte are 15 months old and weigh 112 and 105. They're not the biggest goats, but they're sure the sweetest! We won't pack any weight yet, but we came across a good deal on saddles and couldn't wait to try them on. They didn't mind them being on at all. We'll need to do some adjusting on the saddle and straps before they put 'em to use.
[attachment=0:17xz3em2]P1020216.jpg[/attachment:17xz3em2]
[attachment=1:17xz3em2]P1020217.jpg[/attachment:17xz3em2][attachment=2:17xz3em2]P1020215.jpg[/attachment:17xz3em2][attachment=3:17xz3em2]P1020225.jpg[/attachment:17xz3em2][attachment=4:17xz3em2]P1020220.jpg[/attachment:17xz3em2]


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

Those are the best saddles! Nice job!


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

They look like excellent training saddles, the goats sizes you could probably pack water bottles and treats in the bags for them on walks.

They are walking now with them?


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

So far, we've just tried them on and let them wear them at home while browsing. They don't mind them and act like they don't even notice them after a minute or two. Yeah, by the end of summer, we'll have them carry their first aid kit and maybe sleeping pads. We'll just keep it around 10% of their weight including the saddle weight.


----------

